# Migration-Skilled Worker-Work Experience



## Nash_BD (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi everybody!
I want to apply for federal skilled worker visa. I have done my Bachelor of pharmacy program ( 4 years duration). During these 4 years i also worked as Asst restaurant manager, again full time. I worked long hours on weekends and few hours on regular days. The job i reckon is one of the 38 , they need.

I have two questions: Does the education and work done have to be in same field? Secondly, Will my work experience be counted as full time? 

I did a self assesssment test and managed to score 67. So having the full 21 points for work experience is important to me! - Please help!


----------

